# Guide to alloy wheel cleaning



## elppa (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm looking for a good beginners guide to cleaning my wheels including products and a guide ideally. 

The outside of my wheels are in good condition but I have taken the wheels off and need to remove marks from the inside. At the moment I'm playing with some alloy wheel cleaner and T-cut but I'm looking for some experienced help I case I'm doing more damage than good. 

Thanks.


----------



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi buddy,

When you take the wheels off, give them a good wash down to loosen any grime. I use a wash mitt with car shampoo to remove light dirt then use tougher stuff if needed. I then use Tardis to remove tar spots then if there is ground in brake dust i use Iron-X or Wolfs Decon Gel. 

You won't need much else buddy!!


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

Hi mate,

Remove the wheel, load up the inner rim, lip and the face with product (Scholl Rim7 being a favourite with mine). Leave it for 5 minutes, then wash off with a pressure washer. You can also in the time your waiting clean up the tyre with a solution of APC and a detailing brush. Dry it using an MF cloth, then add a coat of wheel wax (withstands brake dust better than ordinary wax) - I use 3 coats at least. 
When you come to clean them it'll be a case of shampoo and a sponge (sea sponge)


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

I found that washing the wheels after a drive is much easier to get the baked on stuff off as the wheels are warm from braking.


----------



## elppa (Feb 17, 2012)

Perfect cheers. Can I get these products at Halfrauds or do I go to my preferred online shop.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Not all but google them and to halfruds site to check, save you time.


----------



## dk03rvc (Mar 12, 2008)

good guide


----------



## cubed (Feb 25, 2012)

I use ValetPro Bilberry for the wheels - I believe it is one of the best non-acidic cleaners for wheels.

I use an alloy wheel brush but not sure if this is safe or not. To remove tar I use Autoglym Super Resin Polish.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

To add use gtechniq c5 to protect alloys nothing beats it.


----
sent from my Galaxy Tab


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Does it not depend on how the wheels are painted ?

If they are painted in 2k lacquer then that will be good for most chemicals but powder coating isn't, as well as 2k being scratch resistant from the brushes etc.

Im not a fan of powder coating at all.


----------



## cubed (Feb 25, 2012)

Whats the best tool to use for actually cleaning the wheels? I use an alloy wheel brush but I'm scared it will be scratching the wheels. Mine are diamond cut so I don't want to cause premature erosion.

What do you guys use?


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

"Wheel Surface cleaning" - http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/138127-wheel-surface-cleaning.html


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

I use some polished aluminium magic seal from frost, not sure if it would work well enough for diamond cut, i guess it would be. It will help stop them degrading too quickly and easy to keep clean.


----------

